# Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.



## noctis_61 (13. August 2016)

*Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Hallo zur später Stunde liebe PCGH'ler,

Ich habe ein großes Problem.
Wie ihr aus dem Betreff entnehmen könnt, habe ich meine Festplatte bei der
Installation versehentlich gelöscht.

Wer nicht weiß was ich meine, hier ist ein Bild 
http://i.computer-bild.de/imgs/6/1/...iew-installieren-658x370-70892f51d29284c2.jpg

Wie kann ich jetzt meine Daten aus der HDD wieder bekommen?

Von mir aus kaufe ich auch kostenpflichte Programme, da gewisse Daten mir sehr wichtig sind.


Vielen Dank


----------



## noctis_61 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Ich habe die Partition gelöscht im Installations Menu...

Nun habe ich die HDD dann über Systemsteuerung und "Festplattenpartition erstellen oder formatieren"
erneut "anzeigen " lassen, also neu partitioniert, und die Daten waren verschwunden.

Danach habe ich mit dem Recovery - Programm "MiniTool Power Data Recovery" unter der Option "Lost Partition Recovery" gesucht, 
und tatsächlich meine Daten gefunden!

Das riesen Problem allerdings ist jetzt, das zwar die Daten alle da sind, auch mit ihren richtigen Namen und Dateigrößen und Ordnerstrukturen,
allerdings, kann ich keine davon öffnen!

Weder PDF's noch Fotos, noch Videos usw.


Weiß jemand, woran das eventuell liegen kann?


----------



## yingtao (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Partition neu erstellen war schonmal nicht so gut weil du jetzt neue Daten auf die HDD geschrieben hast wodurch es sein kann das alte Daten nicht mehr funktionieren. Besser wäre gewesen wenn du direkt mit einem Recoverytool die alte Partition wiederhergestellt hättest. Warum du auf die Daten jetzt nicht zugreifen kannst weiß ich nicht genau. Als ich damals einen HDD Schaden hatte haben einige Programme die Daten zwar angezeigt, ich konnte sie aber nicht kopieren oder öffnen, weil man dafür die kostenpflichtige Version des Programms bräuchte. Hatte irgendwann ein kostenloses gefunden mit dem das Wiederherstellen ging aber Windows hat dann gemeckert das ich keine Zugriffsrechte habe, da die Daten von einem anderen Windows verwaltet werden. Lösung für mich war es dann über eine Linux Starter DVD die Daten von der internen HDD auf eine externe zu kopieren und hatte dann unter Windows wieder Zugriff auf die Daten.


----------



## Combi (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

versuch mal das tool recuva.
hatte damals am anfang von win10 das problem,das mir das sys,9tb an filmen unbrauchbar machte.
mit dem tool hab ich 90% wieder retten können.
aber es dauert lange.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

@yingtao 

Wie genaus hast du das gemacht?

@Combi 

Ich schaue mal was ich machen kann jetzt...
Benutze dann dieses Tool.

Das ist echt verwunderlich, das ich nun die Dateien, die in ihrer vollen Größe da sind nicht öffnen kann....
Woran wird das wohl liegen?


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es von deinem tool noch eine Kaufversion gibt.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Von Recuva?


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

"Cleriker" meint damit, dass das (vermutlich)* kostenlose *Tool, welches du jetzt gerade benutzt hast --> deine Daten anzeigt und nur zum Teil wiederherstellt, es wird vermutlich eine Kaufoption geben, mit dieser Kaufversion kannst du dann die Daten wiederherstellen UND auch wieder verwenden.


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Genau so hab ich das gemeint.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Ich kaufe mir die Vollversion.
Mache das dann damit.

Weiß jemand wo ich das herbekommen kann?


----------



## Combi (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

ich nehme an,das alignment der dateien ist gelöscht.
mit recuva kannst du die dateien widerherstellen.
wie gesagt,hat bei mir mit 9tb an daten zu 90% geklappt.
versuch das,es kostet ja nix...


----------



## noctis_61 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Ich habe es versucht, auch mit Recuva aber er öffnet die Dateien trotzdem nicht....

Nun wie gesagt, die Daten mit ihren Namen und voller Größe sind da..
Aber ich kann verdammt nochmal nicht draufgreifen....


Aber auch die Dateien, die als Zustand "exzellent" markiert sind, kann ich nach der Wiederherstellung nicht öffnen..

Kann es was damit zutun haben, das ich nun auf WIN 10 Enterprise bin,
und die Daten waren auf WIN 7 bzw. WIN 10 Pro ?


----------



## fotoman (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*



noctis_61 schrieb:


> Aber auch die Dateien, die als Zustand "exzellent" markiert sind, kann ich nach der Wiederherstellung nicht öffnen.
> Kann es was damit zutun haben, das ich nun auf WIN 10 Enterprise bin,.


Falls Dir Windows nicht sagt, daß Du keine Rechte für die Datei hast, die Du öffnen willst, dann nicht. Wobei Recuva die Rechte garnciht kennen dürfte. Einfach mal in einem Hexaditor öffnen und sich den Inhalt ansehen bzw. mit einer bekannt korrekten Datei des gleichen Dateityps vergleichen. Meist erscheinen da Teile von anderen Dateitypen oder (aber eher bei SSDs/Speicherkarten) komplett leere Abschnitte.

Es hat viel eher damit zu tun, dass keines dieser Programme zaubern kann. So lange die Dateien nicht exakt an einem Stück auf der platte gespeichert waren. Das ist was zwar bei den 9TB an Fitmen oder bei Bildern auf einer frisch formatierten Speicherkarte sehr wahrschenlch, nicht aber bei irgendwas, das man während der normalen Arbeit auf der Systemplatte speichert. Da mag  dann noch ein sehr gutes Programm per Inhaltsanalyse ein paar Dateistück korrekt zusammen stückeln, meist können die Programme aber selbst bei bekannten Dateitypen nur rum raten.

Die korrekten Liste von Teile, die zu einer Datei gehören, hast Du spätestens mit den neuen Partitionieren und Formatieren (vermutlcih) unwiderbringlich gelöscht. Da MS immer noch keine IchMacheAllesGutUndBehebeAuchDieKundendummheit (anders kann ich das leider nicht bezeichnen) in NTFS eingebaut hat, bleiben m.M.n. die Daten, die Recuva oder Testdisk nicht automaatisch wieder herstellen kann, für den Privatanwender verloren und er muss auf sein Backup zurück greifen.

Du kannst zwar noch eine Spezialfirma beauftragen (die haben u.U.  bessere Software dafür, wie sie vermutlich auch jeder Geheimdienst haben wird), das wird aber einiges kosten. Sonst bleibt nur das manuelle Basteln, wenn Du selber genug Ahunung davon hast und es sich nur um ein paar Dateien mit bekanntem, im Idealfall unverschlüsseltem Inhalt handelt.


----------



## noctis_61 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Festplatte beim Windows installieren versehentlich gelöscht.*

Hallo fotoman,

Die Dateien die ich benötigt habe, waren auf der HDD alle in einem Ordner.
Kein Temp oder ähnliches, auch kein komplizierten Daten, einfache JPEG's 
PDF's oder MPEG4.

Aber die Partition zu erstellen war wahrscheinlich echt unklug von mir.

Mal schauen was mir noch einfällt,
aber an eine Firma senden, die unverschämte Summen fordert, werde ich auch
gewiss nicht tun.


----------

